# Quality Raws status



## Ocean Rhino (Dec 15, 2016)

Anyone know what is up with QR?  Have not been active in a long time but find no reason for their site and forum to be down.  Temporary or long term now?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 15, 2016)

I wouldnt buy drugs from a website, leaves a paper trail.....


----------



## Ocean Rhino (Dec 15, 2016)

Many risks in this hobby area, true.  Just trying to find out what happened to them, they are extremely secure and not my first rodeo.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2016)

I prefer Legit raws


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2016)

If hes out I go with genuine raws


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 15, 2016)

I prefer clean raws


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 15, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> I prefer clean raws



Anytime it's raw I hope it's clean


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm more into raw doggin'...


----------



## nightster (Dec 15, 2016)

I like Gordon Ramsey "Rawrs"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 15, 2016)

Pretty sure quality raws spammed us and I banned him for it?

I am not shopping with a spammer.


----------



## boxing45 (Dec 16, 2016)

I have ordered from quality raws in the past, and they were legit. Their site seems to be down though... Brotherbundy do you have any experience ordering with genuine raws? Did they come through ok?


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 16, 2016)

raw raw raw


----------



## Ocean Rhino (Dec 16, 2016)

Site is up but they are saying they are closed through New Years.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 16, 2016)

quality raw spam that's the tits fry that shit up lil mustard on white bread b/c yo momma!


----------



## corvettels3 (Dec 19, 2016)

boxing45 said:


> I have ordered from quality raws in the past, and they were legit. Their site seems to be down though... Brotherbundy do you have any experience ordering with genuine raws? Did they come through ok?


Please tell me you're joking..


----------



## boxing45 (Dec 20, 2016)

corvettels3 said:


> Please tell me you're joking..



What is wrong with asking questions?


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 21, 2016)

I'd go with Ooraws!!!
It's marine tested and approved....


----------



## Johnny Mac (Jan 4, 2017)

How about star raws. I hear their gear is out of this world.

I'll go get my coat. :32 (18):


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 11, 2020)

Aasraw has my attention. I found some decent reviews. But who knows if they’re fakes or not. I’m just trying to score bulk of mk677. I love that stuff.


----------



## Gatrie (Nov 13, 2020)

The sarcasm would be better if you could hear it instead of reading it. Oh well we can't have everything I guess


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 13, 2020)

Gatrie said:


> The sarcasm would be better if you could hear it instead of reading it. Oh well we can't have everything I guess


&#55357;&#56834;&#55358;&#56611;. Hey man. I just got some really bad news. I’m super salty about it too.


----------



## BlueLabel (Nov 18, 2020)

is it raw related?


----------

